# Sữa ăn dặm nào tốt cho bé ạ?



## Linh Đoàn (26/12/20)

Em muốn tìm sữa ngoại cho bé ăn dặm, vì e sữa xấu nên bé hơi còi, các mẹ tư vấn e một vài loại sữa tăng cân với. Thanks cả nhà.


----------



## trần phương thanh (29/12/20)

Bạn thử Kid Essential thử đi, mình thấy sữa này tốt nè, một ly sữa của KE có thể thay thế một bữa ăn của bé đó.


----------



## phạm thị khánh linh (30/12/20)

trần phương thanh nói:


> Bạn thử Kid Essential thử đi, mình thấy sữa này tốt nè, một ly sữa của KE có thể thay thế một bữa ăn của bé đó.


Sữa này là của nước nào vậy ạ?


----------



## trần phương thanh (30/12/20)

phạm thị khánh linh nói:


> Sữa này là của nước nào vậy ạ?


Sữa này nhập khẩu nguyên lon từ Úc nha, nên mom cứ yên tâm nè.


----------



## phạm thị khánh linh (30/12/20)

trần phương thanh nói:


> Sữa này nhập khẩu nguyên lon từ Úc nha, nên mom cứ yên tâm nè.


Vâng, để em tìm mau thử


----------



## thao lê (30/12/20)

Mình dùng sữa Kid Essentials cho bé trộm vía bé tăng cân đều với tiêu hóa tốt lắm.


----------



## Dieu Anh Nguyen (30/12/20)

thao lê nói:


> Mình dùng sữa Kid Essentials cho bé trộm vía bé tăng cân đều với tiêu hóa tốt lắm.


con chị bn tuổi rồi ạ?


----------



## thao lê (30/12/20)

Dieu Anh Nguyen nói:


> con chị bn tuổi rồi ạ?


Bé nhà em 3 tuổi nè, sữa KE từ 1 - 10 tuổi á.


----------



## Dieu Anh Nguyen (30/12/20)

thao lê nói:


> Bé nhà em 3 tuổi nè, sữa KE từ 1 - 10 tuổi á.


Dạ, bé nhà em mới tròn 1 tuổi, đang tính đỏi sữa cho bé ấy ạ.


----------



## thao lê (30/12/20)

Dieu Anh Nguyen nói:


> Dạ, bé nhà em mới tròn 1 tuổi, đang tính đỏi sữa cho bé ấy ạ.


Đổi đi, KE ổn ổn cho bé mới cai sữa mẹ đó.


----------



## Hương Thị Lê (30/12/20)

Mình cũng giống mom cần tư vấn ạ?


----------



## Trang Lê (31/12/20)

Hương Thị Lê nói:


> Mình cũng giống mom cần tư vấn ạ?


Chị dùng KE đi chị, sữa này tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa còn cung cấp dinh dưỡng thiết yếu nữa đó.


----------



## Hương Thị Lê (31/12/20)

Trang Lê nói:


> Chị dùng KE đi chị, sữa này tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa còn cung cấp dinh dưỡng thiết yếu nữa đó.


Nếu bị suy dinh dưỡng thì cho bé uống sữa này có tăng cân nổi không.


----------



## Trang Lê (31/12/20)

Hương Thị Lê nói:


> Nếu bị suy dinh dưỡng thì cho bé uống sữa này có tăng cân nổi không.


Có nha mom. Con mình uống sữa này tăng cân đều.


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn (31/12/20)

Mình mua sữa KE cho con ở đâu vậy các mom?


----------



## Hà Thông (31/12/20)

Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn nói:


> Mình mua sữa KE cho con ở đâu vậy các mom?


Em mua ở Siêu thi sữa bỉm nè mom.


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn (31/12/20)

Hà Thông nói:


> Em mua ở Siêu thi sữa bỉm nè mom.


Mua hàng trên tiki thì có không?


----------



## Hà Thông (31/12/20)

Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn nói:


> Mua hàng trên tiki thì có không?


Hình như có đó, mom cứ tìm thử xem.


----------



## nga Lê Thị (31/12/20)

Dùng sữa KE cho con được 2 năm thì mình thấy sữa này ổn, với tăng cân đều cho con.


----------



## Ngọc Lê (31/12/20)

nga Lê Thị nói:


> Dùng sữa KE cho con được 2 năm thì mình thấy sữa này ổn, với tăng cân đều cho con.


Nghe nói sữa này có thể thay thế một bữa ăn cho con đúng không?


----------



## nga Lê Thị (31/12/20)

Ngọc Lê nói:


> Nghe nói sữa này có thể thay thế một bữa ăn cho con đúng không?


Đúng vậy, do dinh dưỡng cao nên có thể thay thế như một bữa ăn đó ạ.


----------

